# American Music Awards 2010 Die Gewinner



## Mandalorianer (22 Nov. 2010)

*
American Music Awards 2010 Das sind die Gewinner!
Justin Biber räumt richtig ab*​
Gestern war es wieder so weit: In Los Angeles wurden zum 38. Mal die „American Music Awards verliehen“. Zur Überraschung aller wurde der Kleinste zum Abräumer des Abends. Insgesamt vier Awards sahnte Justin Bieber (16) ab. Top-Favoriten wie Eminem (38), Lady GaGa (24) und Katy Perry (26) wurden von dem Teenie-Star ganz schön in den Schatten gestellt. Denn Bieber gewann den wahrscheinlich begehrtesten Preis in der Kategorie „Künstler des Jahres“ und ging damit als jüngster Gewinner in die AMA-Geschichte ein. „Ich kann nicht aufhören zu grinsen, es ist fantastisch. Ich weiß echt nicht, wie das sein kann. Ich singe Eminem nach, seit ich drei bin, und Usher ist mein Mentor. Das ist riesig“, bedankte er sich.

Auch Stars wie Miley Cyrus (17), Kate Perry und Rihanna (22) legten einen atemberaubenden Auftritt hin und performten ihre aktuellen Hits. Zur Verwunderung aller musste sich Lady GaGa, die Abräumerin der MTV Europe Music Award dieses Jahr, mit nur einem Award als beliebteste Künstlerin zufrieden geben. Aber hier nochmal alle Gewinner im Überblick:

Künstler des Jahres: Justin Bieber
Durchbruch des Jahres: Justin Bieber

*Rock/Pop*
Beliebtester Künstler: Justin Bieber
Beliebsteste Album: Justin Bieber
Beliebteste Künstlerin: Lady GaGa
Beliebteste Band: Black Eyed Peas

*Country*
Beliebtester Künstler: Brad Paisley
Beliebteste Künstlerin: Taylor Swift
Beliebteste Band: Lady Antebellum
Beliebtestes Album: Carrie Underwood -„Play on“

*Rap/HipHop*
Beliebtester Künstler: Eminem
Beliebteste Album: Eminem - „Recovery“

*Soul/R'n'B*
Beliebtester Künstler: Usher
Beliebteste Künstlerin: Rihanna
Beliebteste Album: Usher - „Raymond v. Raymond“

*Soundtracks*
Beliebteste Album: Glee - „Glee: 'The Music Volime 3 Showstoppers“

*Alternative/Rock*
Beliebtester Künstler: Muse

*Zeitgenössische Musik*
Beliebtester Künstler: Micheal Biblé

*Lateinamerikanische Musik*
Beliebteste Künstlerin: Shakira

*Zeitgenössische Inspiration*
Beliebtester Künstler: Mercy Me 

*Gruss Gollum*


----------



## Katzun (22 Nov. 2010)

hmmmm und Frau Aguilera hat nüscht gewonnen?

pffff, scheiß veranstaltung, ich plädiere darauf das wir den event bei uns boykottieren


----------



## Buterfly (22 Nov. 2010)

Katzun schrieb:


> hmmmm und Frau Aguilera hat nüscht gewonnen?



Hat die denn in letzter Zeit überhaupt nen Song rausgebracht? Mir ist da nichts bekannt.


----------



## Punisher (22 Nov. 2010)

Danke fürs informieren


----------



## Katzun (22 Nov. 2010)

Buterfly schrieb:


> Hat die denn in letzter Zeit überhaupt nen Song rausgebracht? Mir ist da nichts bekannt.



reicht das nicht das sie gut aussieht?:WOW:


----------



## Xtinalover (22 Nov. 2010)

Katzun schrieb:


> reicht das nicht das sie gut aussieht?:WOW:



eigentlich reicht das vollkommen.
aber nö, die süße war leider nicht mal nominiert.


----------



## M.Schmierhaus (30 Nov. 2010)

Hurensohn des Jahres: Justin Bieber glueck09


----------

